# impartición de una clase (impartir)



## crisis

Cuando utilizo el verbo no tengo ninguna duda pero el sustantivo impartición es correcto?


----------



## fernando el casir

Es  correcto


----------



## muriel2009

Hola, yo creo que no, me parece que esta palabra no existe.



fernando el casir said:


> Es  correcto


  ¿es correcto entonces? la he buscado en dos enciclopedias y no la he encontrado


----------



## fernando el casir

*impartición**.*



*1. *f. Acción y efecto de impartir.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## muriel2009

Muchas gracias, yo lo había buscado en dos enciclopedias, una que tiene ya bastantes años y otra mucho más actual, y nada.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
En efecto, impartición existe pero en el lenguaje usual solemos decir (los profesores) "voy a impartir"; creo que eso se llama uno "perifrástico" pero no lo aseguro.


----------



## crisis

si que es correcto impartición pero a mi me suena fatal, y si es verdad que se utiliza "voy a impartir", pero si necesito utilizar el nombre, sabrías algún sinónimo de impartición


----------



## fernando el casir

De acuerdo con que "impartición" es feísimo. Pero no hay mucha variante. Podés dar una clase pero jamás dirías "la dación de una clase". O dictarla y de esta no sé si existe siquiera la palabra que sea "acción y efecto de dictar". Consejo: No les des clase y que estudien del libro esos vagos!


----------



## clares3

Querido/a Crisis:
Por si te sirviera, mi jefe (catedrático) siempre dice "voy a predicar", pero es un uso muy selectivo. "Impartir" es más usual.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Sinónimos:

Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*impartir*


dar, distribuir, repartir, comunicar, adjudicar, transmitir
Saludos.-


----------



## crisis

Muchas gracias a todos, creo que no tengo salida y tendré que escribir en mi informe "impartición de estas asiganturas"


----------



## Bocha

fernando el casir said:


> O dictarla y de esta no sé si existe siquiera la palabra que sea "acción y efecto de dictar".



Para este caso usaría: dictado

_el dictado de una clase_ me parece una buena alternativa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

crisis said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, creo que no tengo salida y tendré que escribir en mi informe "impartición de estas asiganturas"


Sí, tal vez sea la más correcta de acuerdo al DRAE. De todos modos te menciono que el "dictado de esta asignatura" es bastante más escuchado en estas latitudes que la "impartición de esta asignatura".
Saludos


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola, se utiliza "impartir clases", pero dictar es muy usado. Claro que dictar puede sonarle a algunos, a que simplemente el profesor se para frente a la clase y comienza a hablar y los alumnos a copiar, lo que sería muy conductista. Transmitir, se escucha mejor, se transmite (comparte, etc.) conocimientos a los demás. Dar clases es muy común en el habla cotidiana. Clares3 predicar lo asocio, casi exclusivamente, a la iglesia y a las enseñanzas religiosas; ya que se transmiten verdades irrefutables (para los creyentes).


----------



## crisis

cuando alguien dicta una asignatura es porque los alumnos copian, y yo no quiero decir esto. Solo quiero decir que el profesor transmite el contenido de una materia, pero no significa que dicte


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

*dictar*
*4.     * tr. Dar, pronunciar, impartir una clase, una conferencia, etc.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

De todos modos, diga la RAE lo que diga, si a ti no te parece que dictar quede bien mejor usa _impartir_.


----------



## crisis

muchas gracias


----------



## raul10

por supuesto que es correcto


----------



## agata88

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
*¡*Hola!
*¿*Me podéis decir, si existe sustantivo del verbo "impartir"? Quería escribir en una frase "el inicio de ... (de) clases de español..." y creo que sería mejor poner el sustantivo...
Si no hay, *¿*puedo decir "el inicio de impartir clases de español"? *¿*Suena bien así?
Un saludo


----------



## Nipnip

Sí existe el sustantivo. Impartición, pero en tu ejemplo suena forzado. Se usa más que nada para cuestiones legales o muy solemnes. Incorrecto no me parece, pero sí muy forzado.

"El incio de clases es...", es lo más común para lo que tratas de decir.


----------



## Peón

"Impartición" no es una palabra conocida por estos lares.  

Además de la sugerencia de *Nipnip, *también podrías decir: "Las clases de español comienzan el día X". Si querés usar "impartir": Las clases se inician el día X y se imparten en el aula 22", aunque más simple es: "...se inician el día X en el aula 22"
Saludos.


----------



## agata88

Bueno, gracias  
y si digo "el inicio de impartir...", estará correcto? Se puede usar el infinitivo después de "inicio de"?


----------



## Nipnip

De nuevo, creo que gramaticalmente no hay problema, pero semánticamente no es posible. 
Ahora que lo pienso, en México sí se usa "impartición" hablando de cuestiones escolares. Por ejemplo, al hablar de conferencias o cátedras, para el incio de clases mejor que lo evites. Acabo de encontrar un hilo con tu duda, revísalo y ve las opciones que ya te dan allí.


----------



## Peón

agata88 said:


> Bueno, gracias
> y si digo *"el inicio de impartir..."*, estará correcto? Se puede usar el infinitivo después de "inicio de"?




No sé si está bien o mal, pero suena horrible. Creo que ningún hispanohablante usaría esa expresión. Se leería como un error.

   ¿Quieres usar "impartir" por alguna razón?, pues:  

_- Las clases se imparten todos los miércoles a partir del las 20:30 horas._
_- Las clases se imparten en el aula 22._


----------



## Erreconerre

agata88 said:


> Hola!
> Me podéis decir, si existe sustantivo del verbo "impartir"? Quería escribir en una frase "el inicio de ... (de) clases de español..." y creo que sería mejor poner el sustantivo...
> Si no hay, puedo decir "el inicio de impartir clases de español"? Suena bien así?
> Un saludo



En nuestro país "impartición" es una palabra de todos los días, pero casi siempre relacionada con la justicia:_ La impartición de justicia. _
Pero, independientemente de que la palabra sea fea o bonita, la realidad es que, en el caso que mencionas es redundante, y por lo tanto, debe evitarse. Si dices "el incio de clases de Español" transmites la idea perfectamente. O el incio de las clases de Español...


----------



## Naticruz

Esto es lo que María Moliner, en su diccionario nos dice sobre:
​ «*impartir* (del lat. _impartĭre)_ 
*tr.* Comunicar o repartir una persona a otras 3algo que puede dar: ‘Impartir clase [o justicia]’. 5 Se usa especialmente en lenguaje religioso: ‘Impartir la bendición [o la gloria]’. 1 Impertir.»
​ Un saludo ♥​


----------



## chileno

El inicio de impartición de clases comenzará....

Está perfecto, pero no se oye todos los días, lo cual no indica que esté mal tampoco.


----------



## lospazio

chileno said:


> El inicio de impartición de clases comenzará....
> 
> Está perfecto, pero no se oye todos los días, lo cual no indica que esté mal tampoco.



A mí no me parece una frase perfecta justamente. Que _el inicio comience _no me parece la mejor forma de decirlo. Y eso de _impartición_, la verdad, suena espantoso.

Yo diría simplemente _Las clases de español comienzan..._


----------



## Erreconerre

chileno said:


> El* inicio* de impartición de clases *comenzará*....
> 
> Está perfecto, pero no se oye todos los días, lo cual no indica que esté mal tampoco.



¿O sea: el incio de impartición del comienzo de clases?

Ni _impartición_ ni _comenzará_ tienen nada que hacer en esta frase.


----------



## chileno

OK,

El inicio de impartición de clases será del primero de marzo.


¿Y estamos hablando castellano?


----------



## Peón

Naticruz said:


> Esto es lo que María Moliner, en su diccionario nos dice sobre:
> ​ «*impartir* (del lat. _impartĭre)_
> *tr.* Comunicar o repartir una persona a otras 3algo que puede dar: ‘Impartir clase [o justicia]’. 5 Se usa especialmente en lenguaje religioso: ‘Impartir la bendición [o la gloria]’. 1 Impertir.»
> ​ Un saludo ♥​



Es correcto lo del diccionario. Pero una cosa es "impartir la bendición" o "impartir justicia" que "la impartición de ...". El sustantivo no es nada común y menos con "la impartición de las clases", aunque, claro, no se podría decir que está mal.



Erreconerre said:


> ¿O sea: el incio de impartición del comienzo de clases?
> 
> Ni _impartición_ ni _comenzará_ tienen nada que hacer en esta frase.


  Comparto totalmente.



lospazio said:


> A mí no me parece una frase perfecta justamente. Que _el inicio comience _no me parece la mejor forma de decirlo. Y eso de _impartición_, la verdad, suena espantoso.
> 
> Yo diría simplemente _Las clases de español comienzan..._


 


Pero  por alguna razón nuestra amiga polaca necesita usar "impartir".


----------



## lamartus

> Pero  por alguna razón nuestra amiga polaca necesita usar "impartir".



Pues podría ser entonces algo como "las clases de español comenzarán a impartirse el..."


----------



## Elxenc

Yo únicamente conozco "impartición" como un término usado por los sacerdotes católicos en alguna de sus ceremonias, pero para otros usos no. _Se impartirán; las impartirá el profesor...,_ etc.


*impartición**.*
* 1.* f. Acción y efecto de impartir.
RAE.


----------



## ibag

crisis said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, creo que no tengo salida y tendré que escribir en mi informe "impartición de estas asiganturas"



Yo diría "docencia en las asignaturas de....", o "docencia de estas asignaturas". Impartición, además de sonar raro, me sugiere un estilo centrado en el profesor, que imparte el conocimiento a alumnos que lo reciben pasivamente.


----------



## chileno

No estoy seguro lo malo de usar la palabra "impartición"

La RAE ofrece:

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=impartición


----------



## Antonella V

Hola

Yo diría _Las clases del curso de español se impartirán a partir del…_; _El curso de español lo impartirá … a partir del 1 de septiembre de 2014 a las 8.00 h_; _La clase de español correspondiente al día de mañana será impartida excepcionalmente el lunes próximo a la misma hora y en el mismo lugar._


**A mí me parece que el hecho de que el DRAE registre el sustantivo “impartición” no es razón suficiente para considerarla correcto. Varios diccionarios de consulta frecuente (DUE de María Moliner, CLAVE, Espasa-Calpe, WR, Santillana,…) no registran el sustantivo _impartición_.*


*Sin dudar de lo expresado por Erreconerre, he constatado que varios diccionarios mexicanos, como el de la Academia mexicana de la lengua, el Diccionario del español de México o el Diccionario del español usual en México, tampoco registran el sustantivo _impartición_. Ünicamente incluyen el verbo _impartir_.*




			impartir
		
Click to expand...

*


> v.tr. Dar algo no material: _La escritora impartió una conferencia magistral_. □ Se conjuga como subir.
> 
> Diccionario escolar de la AML





> impartir
> v tr (Se conjuga como subir) Dar, proporcionar o comunicar alguien que tiene derecho, autoridad o capacidad para hacerlo cierta cosa a una o varias personas: impartir clases, “La educación que imparte el Estado…”, impartir asistencia médica, impartir justicia, impartir un sacramento
> 
> Diccionario del español de México



El Diccionario del español usual en México señala exactamente lo mismo que el DEM.


Es interesante notar que el verbo _impartir_ tenía un sentido bastante distinto al actual, como lo muestra el Diccionario de Autoridades de la RAE:
*



REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA

Click to expand...

*


> Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo IV (1734)
> 
> IMPARTIR. v. a. Pedir auxilio, y socorro, una autoridad y jurisdicción a otra: como quando el Eclesiástico se vale y implora el auxilio y autoridad del Juez seglar. Es tomado del Latino _Impartire,_ que significa partir o tomar parte. Latín. _Implorare ut auxilium impartiatur._ RECOP. lib. 4. tit. 1. l. 15. _Pidan y demanden auxilio de nuestro brazo Real a las dichas nuestras Justicias seglares, las quales lo impartan quanto con derecho deban._




A


----------



## chileno

La iniciacion de clases....
*
La imparticion de clases comenzará.*...

Ya ví que me equivoqué al no corregir eso de "iniciar el comienzo....", yo estaba apuntando al hecho de que "impartición" aunque no se use, no está mal tampoco.

El hecho de que no se mencione en DUE CLAVE etc... no significa que esté mal, tampoco.


----------



## ukimix

¡Qué palabra más fea! No sólo la fonética sino las connotaciones que tiene: se imparten órdenes. Me recuerda la pedagogía de Comenio y el hecho de que la institución escolar provino de la institución castrense. De acuerdo con ibag; hoy se necesitan otros lenguajes que favorezcan otras pedagogías.


----------



## dexterciyo

Y se imparten clases. Yo no le veo ninguna connotación negativa, pero sí estoy de acuerdo en que no suena muy elegante.

Para mi gusto: "Las clases se impartirán...". O si se prefiere: "El inicio/comienzo de las clases tendrá lugar...".

Un saludo.


----------



## chileno

dexterciyo said:


> Y se imparten clases. Yo no le veo ninguna connotación negativa, pero sí estoy de acuerdo en que no suena muy elegante.
> 
> Para mi gusto: "Las clases se impartirán...". O si se prefiere: "El inicio/comienzo de las clases tendrá lugar...".
> 
> Un saludo.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------

